# Beowulf



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well, I finally have finished putting my Beowulf together. It took a while to find a handguard that I was comfortable with for this build. I finally settled on a Midwest Industries SS model. The muzzle brake is a KA-0450 from King Armory and the stock is a Magpul UBR. I'll hang an Eotech on the top for now, but may end up putting a scope on it. 

Smitty


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks sweet!


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Nice, what does it weigh


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

ABailey said:


> Nice, what does it weigh


Right around 8 pounds with the cheap scale I have here. It balances pretty well with this stock.

Smitty


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hi Ya Smitty*

Good looking build. Hope that KA brake works for ya. I contacted them with some questions several years ago and found them to be slightly arrogant. If the brake works as advertised....good on ya. 

If you end up chooseing to scope it, I highly reccomend the shotgun/ML scopes from Leupold. Either in the 1-4X20 or the 2-7x33. I have both and they are great. The latter sits on top my Wulf. The heavy duplex and parallex set at 75yds is a real plus for the Wulf applications. 

Lemme know when your ready and I'll take you over to "Hog Heaven". We have a big(probably 220lb),thick shouldered boar that needs one of them 334gr pills put on him.--- SAWMAN


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Great looking build , best I have ever seen :thumbsup:

have a 300 Blackout Barrel on the way to rebuild me AR15


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Good looking build. Hope that KA brake works for ya. I contacted them with some questions several years ago and found them to be slightly arrogant. If the brake works as advertised....good on ya.
> 
> If you end up chooseing to scope it, I highly reccomend the shotgun/ML scopes from Leupold. Either in the 1-4X20 or the 2-7x33. I have both and they are great. The latter sits on top my Wulf. The heavy duplex and parallex set at 75yds is a real plus for the Wulf applications.
> 
> Lemme know when your ready and I'll take you over to "Hog Heaven". We have a big(probably 220lb),thick shouldered boar that needs one of them 334gr pills put on him.--- SAWMAN


I haven't really heard anything but good about the KA-0450. I'll let you know how it works out. 

I had actually been looking at a scope made by Bushnell. The Elite series with the DOA 250 seems like it's designed for this type of build. It looks like it will handle the recoil without any problems, but I need to do some more research.

Smitty


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

ABailey said:


> Nice, what does it weigh


Got it on a decent scale yesterday. 8.6 pounds.

Smitty


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

1956_4x4 said:


> Got it on a decent scale yesterday. 8.6 pounds.
> 
> Smitty


Thanks, hope to have one in the safe next year sometime


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Had Considered*

After going thru the ballistics chart for the 300gr Gold Dot's, I chose the above mentioned scope. Here's why.

I am not in favor of the "busy" reticle scopes. Especially on the closer range guns. I consider my Wulf to be a 100yd MAX gun. 50-75yds would be the range that 80% of the shots have been taken at. I have other firearms for the close to mid range stuff. My gun is a "hunter" so my target area is somewhat bigger than a 1/2 orange dot stuck to a paper plate.

The 2-7X33 Leupold that I have mounted is parallax free at 75yds. It has a thick cross hair("Heavy Duplex") and will bottom out at 2X for the fast/close shots. The thick duplex comes in handy for the lower light situations that I find myself in hunting hogs. The scope is somewhat short and light.

Given the ballistics of the 300gr factory load(similar to a 45-70)I sighted the scope in for 1/2 LOW @ 50yds. This will keep my PBR(Point blank range) where I need it out to the ranges that I will be shooting. I hold dead on for everything. NO WORRIES ! If my target happens to be out a little further I would simply hold hair at top of shoulder. No trying to remember which line or tic mark I should use. 

For me and my application one simple cross hair is all that is needed. NOW......if I was prone to punching paper or ringing gongs at 200-300yds a more "complicated" reticle system would be welcomed. (uh....Maybe)

Good Shootin' to all. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> Lemme know when your ready and I'll take you over to "Hog Heaven". We have a big(probably 220lb),thick shouldered boar that needs one of them 334gr pills put on him.--- SAWMAN


Hey! I'm ready NOW!!! When can I go take a shot at a big porker?? :notworthy:


----------

